# Uber X Permanent 20% reduction in rates - Phoenix



## Sorcia (Aug 5, 2014)

Is this due to become a strictly volunteer program soon? The cut rates 40% in January and now this? I'm under minimum wage at this point after expenses.

Sorcia in Phx


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

See here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/from-aug-08-we-will-make-20-less.1576/


----------



## Don't Be Evil (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe we need to organize. There I said it. When you think about it, they (uber mgmt) are way too vulnerable to be pushing around the drivers like this. No other group of employees (or contractors) would willingly accept this crap just to satisfy investors.


----------



## BrianA (Aug 1, 2014)

Quit


----------



## BrianA (Aug 1, 2014)

Dont mean to be flip but theres nothing to be said beyond that. The best hope drivers have is if Liss- Riordan convinces the courts that drivers are indeed employees and not ICs. Uber asked for dismissal of the case. Judge denied them saying the case has merit. We'll see.


----------



## Linus (Aug 10, 2014)

I dropped a guy off at PHX Airport and he said that he knew that the fares were cut by 20% then asked, "They don't take that out of your pay for they?" 
Like a good Uber driver I said no but we all know the truth.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

What's the problem with telling the truth? Even if you're in a market where the cuts are still "temporary," you can mention that they have become permanent elsewhere and it is affecting the drivers. Otherwise they'll keep thinking we're making $100k a year on their $4 rides. No need to tip!


----------



## Linus (Aug 10, 2014)

Good point. I just wasn't expecting that question so I was caught off guard. I'll know what to say next time.


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

Linus said:


> I dropped a guy off at PHX Airport and he said that he knew that the fares were cut by 20% then asked, "They don't take that out of your pay for they?"
> Like a good Uber driver I said no but we all know the truth.


I was asked the same question and told the truth, you should have seen the look of horror on the guy's face, he knew we are being screwed. The price drop is supposed to increase the number of rides a driver gets each shift, but that only works in a market like NY or LA where no one sleeps. In a market like NC the number of rides won't change. I have actually had riders tell me that they were fine with the old rates as they were so much less than a cab, and safer too. No benefit for the driver, only for Uber. I also had Uber add the "safe rider fee" to my total fares last week, subtract their 20%, and THEN take the "safe rider fee" back out. This week they did not add the fee before taking their cut, but then I started getting charged $10 to use the service! WTF?!! Every which way I turn they screwing us drivers. I am still waiting to find out if they will pay the "cleaning fee" for a rider tracking river mud into my car (long story involving the police and a broken flower pot). Haven't been able to give rides since Sunday because my car is completely filthy inside (the only clean seat is the driver's), requires extensive detailing (I can't afford), and I don't get paid until Thursday. Only been driving for 2 weeks and I am already sick of their shit.


----------

